# What is the name of this magic ability¿?



## SERIA (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi, I am new to the forum and I am working on a project that I am kinda stumped on. 

I am trying to come up with as many magical abilities as possible and unfortunately I am coming up with more definitions of abilities rather that actual names of abilities.

Anyway, here is my question:

What magical ability does this definition belong to:? "The ability to walk through walls".

Please help, and pre-thank you.


----------



## Leto (Feb 25, 2005)

Intangibility.


----------



## SERIA (Feb 25, 2005)

thank you.


I never would have though of that.


----------



## SERIA (Feb 25, 2005)

I have one more.

Definition: "ability to create a holographic projection of ones self without the use of technology" (only magic).


----------



## Leto (Feb 25, 2005)

astral projection ?


----------



## stencyl (Feb 25, 2005)

I was going to say the same.


----------



## SERIA (Feb 25, 2005)

That is what I have heard, but I was/am not sure if where I heard it is a reliable source. (The t.v. show, "Charmed")

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Space Monkey (Feb 25, 2005)

Astral Projection isn't really creating a holographic image - it's just projecting your consciousness out of your body, but I've never heard of an ethereal/visible image being formed.

I've never heard of the holographic thing specifically, although Astral Projection is about the closest thing I can think of too.


----------



## Leto (Feb 25, 2005)

Space Monkey said:
			
		

> Astral Projection isn't really creating a holographic image - it's just projecting your consciousness out of your body, but I've never heard of an ethereal/visible image being formed.
> 
> I've never heard of the holographic thing specifically, although Astral Projection is about the closest thing I can think of too.



IRL i don't know. But in most movels or comics, astral projection can be seen by others if the owner/projectionist wants.

I suppose some kind of Light manipulation (ala Dazzler) could also be used but that's would mean the visual contact between the magician and the projection.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 25, 2005)

SERIA said:
			
		

> I have one more.
> 
> Definition: "ability to create a holographic projection of ones self without the use of technology" (only magic).


 
This is just essentially a form of Illusion I suppose.

Astral Projection is usually considered invisible (although I agree some comics 'allow' the person to choose whether or not to be seen - i.e. Dr Strange)

in D&D it was a spell called "Mirror Image" although I suppose that's not very helpful!"


----------



## Leto (Feb 25, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> This is just essentially a form of Illusion I suppose.
> 
> Astral Projection is usually considered invisible (although I agree some comics 'allow' the person to choose whether or not to be seen - i.e. Dr Strange)
> 
> in D&D it was a spell called "Mirror Image" although I suppose that's not very helpful!"


Err, and Ben Kenobi and Yoda projections ? Were they only visible to Force wielders ?


----------



## The Master™ (Feb 25, 2005)

yep, illusion...

Oh, and the first one could be called "phasing"... When you send one solid body "out of phase" with another... (For examples - Star Trek: TNG and ShadowCat from X-MEN)

Magic and Science Fiction are so interwoven...


----------



## Leto (Feb 25, 2005)

*put on her professoral glasses*
Shadowcat is referring to her ability as "phasing" but the regular name in the Marvel univers is intangibility. She's reffered like this by Pr. Xavier and Richard Reeds, and the same goes with the Vision, Shinobi Shaw - (when they use their density manipulation powers like this), Scanner and many others.
*put off the professoral glasses*

To be brief, use whatever name please you. 
And in general, depending the way your characters uses it and the way you define them, several magic abilities can lead you to similar results.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 25, 2005)

phasing is also refered to in mutant X. Astral projection tends to be more of a spiritual manifestation, than one of concious magic. In that case I would definatly say that it could be a form of illusion.


----------



## The Master™ (Feb 25, 2005)

In several sources, there are spells that allow you to "duplicate" yourself, so that you can appear in multiple places and interact...


----------



## Ashen Shugar (Feb 26, 2005)

The ability to walk through walls could also be transmutation - changing your body into something else to allow it to happen before assuming the original form. Either way...


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 24, 2005)

I was keen 2 help you but Leto you have said them all!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 25, 2005)

In some of my shorts, I have used: insubstaniability and ethereal also to describe the intangibility option.  

but, here is an interesting little thing I learned in chemistry, when we touch something, or someone, on a sub atomic level our particles are actually entering and bouncing off of the other particles, which is something I have used to describe this ability, instead of "bouncing" off other particles, the person can navigate thier particles around them on a subatomic scale, so it is not really intangibility it is more of a control factor...but that is something I can not find a definition for, so I am pretty much stuck using old fashioned words.

anyways, since we were on the subject and its almost midnight, I just thought I'd add that...lol


----------



## don sky (Jul 25, 2005)

Damn, you guys are good!


----------



## WizardofOwls (Dec 26, 2005)

I used to play a post-apocolyptic RPG called Gamma World. The ability to project an image like this would have been called Illusion Projection.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 26, 2005)

I think astral projection is more of a mind thing, creating an illusion...

Is phasing duplicating, or is it more like " warping"?


----------



## pnx223 (Nov 28, 2006)

By D&D terminology, there are several way sby which you could employ magic to achieve the effects you describe.
By walking through walls, you have to be a little more specific.  What they don't cover with phasing or intagibility is that in theory, when they were phased out, nothing shoul dhave kept Geordi from falling through the floor of the ship either in the TNG episode.  The problem with intagibility is that it simply mean that you litereally cannot be touched or grasped.
D&D cosmology presents a planar model by which you coul dshift into the ethereal realm and pass through walls that way, but this is basically dimentional travel, and not suited to explaining shadowcat type phenomenon.
So, what we are attempting to describe is a magical effect which allows the invoker to pass through solid matter at will and with preference in terms of whether she's passing through the wall at the same time that she still stands on the solid ground.  Incoporeality means that your body does not exist physically, and that you are composed of energy/magic/etc.  So Incoporeal state would still require you to be able to achieve motion through levitation or something else to alow you to move, since you coul dnot interact with the physical world, this also applies to phasing, if you walk through walls and floors then you have no friction, and having no friction you cannot walk, phased out you'd literally be in a constant state of free fall.  Also, if you're not interacting with matter then one has to wonder how you are breathing.
The second can be called Illusion, D&D magic describes Phantasms as a magical construct that has no substance that you bring into being, and a Glamer as an imprinted memory that you project into the mind of another.  You could Glamer yourself into another persons mind and achieve the desired effect for that one person, or you coul dconjure a Phantasm and create your hologram for anyone that comes upon the effect.


----------



## Maryjane (Dec 5, 2006)

How about seeing through objects  by bending light with the mind.
Or  having the ability  to communicating to animals telepathically  by means of shifting colors in certain wavelengths of sound. Yep seeing sounds in color.
And here is the biggie, how about affecting the weather with your mind.

Oh the beautiful colors of music. or shopping malls sounding like a Borg ship. or turning lights off just by being in close proximity of them, same with stereos and televisions

Sincerely

Maryjane


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 5, 2006)

Maryjane said:


> Or having the ability to communicating to animals telepathically by means of shifting colors in certain wavelengths of sound. Yep seeing sounds in color.


 
Hullo, Maryjane! Long time, no see! Good to see you around again! 

Well, I'm not sure what the magical ability to telepathically communicate this way would be, but the "seeing sounds in color" or hearing colors, tasting textures, etc., would in reality would be synesthesia; a condition that, while not strictly _rare_, is uncommon enough, and very strange to experience. Bester used it for one of the sections of his novel, *The Stars My Destination* (rather effectively, I've always thought).

If anyone does know of what such a "talent" magically would be called, I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## Maryjane (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Worthington 

Well I am not sure if empathy and telepathy is related to magic. Wicca could be interpreted as magic. I studied some about Wicca earth element that I became quite in-tune with it. Still am. You see, I have been going through the awakening to things I already knew back in my childhood. They were not forgotten, just buried under all the mundane and other stuff society hands you through the years as the truth. The governments are already aware of us but won't do anything unless we become a threat to them. Our worst enemies  are the fundamentalists. Hmmmmmm, what you say does remind me of the hippie days .

I have a pet theory. Since it is known that the Egyptians pyramids were once under water, the great flood? If so then the human race is more then just a mere few thousand years old but more like millions. 

Was there once a civilization  that may have been evolved in their abilities that would resemble magic? and they would be much more superior compared to the best of us today, making us look like armatures. Just take a look at the colossal remnants left around the world and their magnificent almost indestructible architecture. 

There is no way they could accomplish such projects with just rope rollers and a thousand man power to pull those large blocks of stone. Maybe it was in that era that a lot of the myths were written surrounding these places, the scattered remnants of a very advanced civilization. We have only just in the last few years just discovering and excavating and interpreting the ancient languages. Can you picture a people that can control the elements and read each others minds and what they could do to each other if it ever should get out of hand? The reawakening .

Love

Maryjane


----------



## The Technophobe (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi guys.  Been reading with interest.  Original question could be answered by using Metamorph (my definition - mind altering & body changing).  This would explain quite a lot, but leave the question open as to the mechanics involved thus keeping the mystique required.


----------



## The Technophobe (Dec 11, 2006)

Maryjane

I take it you like the idea of Atlantis, Lemuria etc, etc?  This would leave us with other explinations like E.T.'s, Pan dimensional beings but could the answer not be that during every conflict knowledge was lost by fear, death etc.

Looking forward to your reply


----------



## Sharukem (Dec 12, 2006)

here's one for you all. what is the name of being able to make raw energy visible on your hand.


----------



## Pandæmonium (Dec 13, 2006)

awsome? lol - not sure - all I can think off is individual moves that erupt BECAUSE of being able to produce enrgy on your hands - dont know the actual name


----------



## The Technophobe (Dec 13, 2006)

Sun spotting???


----------



## Joel007 (Dec 13, 2006)

visible manifestation of energy?


----------



## Pyan (Dec 14, 2006)

Torching?


----------



## Silent Speaker (Dec 17, 2006)

Holograms, huh?

Maybe, "Photomancy: . 

The ability to manipulate light w/o the use of technology--opposite of...uhh what would you call it? Umbramancy--the ability to manipulate...shadows? (my latin is limited ---would it be Noxmancy?)

If there's the ever ubiquitous _Necro_mancy in Fantasy, there's got to be other _mancies_ as well (pyromancy is one word I've glanced upon often)


----------



## Pyan (Dec 17, 2006)

*-mancy* is from the Greek word for divination, telling the future, so strictly speaking, *Necromancy* is seeking the future by raising and consulting the dead, _*Pyromancy*_ would be fortune-telling in fire, etc. I suppose you could any new form of divination by adding another Greek word to *-mancy*; which could give some nice new powers:

*Roussomancy* - divination by large tenors

*Baklavamancy* -Divination by honey and nut pastries 

I know what I'd rather try!


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 17, 2006)

Pyanfaruk is correct: all the "-mancies" are types of divination, and the first portion refers to the "materia" used for the divination; hence "rhabdomancy" is use of a rod or staff, aeluromancy is divination by means of flour, whilst ailuromancy (also known as felidomancy) is by means of the movements of a cat, etc.

These were not necessarily "magical abilities", by the way, but arts which could be taught; though generally speaking the teacher had to feel that the student had some special aptitude (just as any apprenticeship) before deigning to teach them. Therefore, "necromancy" does not so much refer to the actual raising of, but to the _use_ of raised _spirits _(not _corpses_) for purposes of divination. (Though in Norse societies, it was the dead themselves, not only their shade, that returned; see several of the sagas, and the _Voluspa_ in the Elder or Poetic Edda.) With some forms of necromancy, no raising was done at all, instead using the bones of the dead for the practice. The term "nigromancy" is the proper term for use of the so-called "black arts".

At any rate, the link below should give you an idea of how many such "-mancies" there are, though I'd caution against using any of these without some independent verification through other sources (I'd say, even for fictional purposes -- but then, I'm a stickler on such things).

Category:Occult stubs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is also crystallomancy, which I don't see listed on the above link. The meaning of _that_ one I think you can divine....


----------



## Silent Speaker (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh, I'm quite aware of what it really means (thanks for the interesting explaination though  ).

I was just following the lead of most "hack-fantasy" one sees in media   Raising the dead, legions of corpses I mean, to fufill one's nefarious purposes has always interested me in stories *, much more than "mere fortune-telling .



(*Incidentally, that's why I'm starting a Vampire counts army for WHFB's )


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 17, 2006)

Silent Speaker said:


> Oh, I'm quite aware of what it really means (thanks for the interesting explaination though  ).
> 
> I was just following the lead of most "hack-fantasy" one sees in media  Raising the dead, legions of corpses I mean, to fufill one's nefarious purposes has always interested me in stories *, much more than "mere fortune-telling .
> 
> ...


 
Well, raising the dead in one form or another still has a powerful hold on the imagination, I'd say. As it's been said, they are us, and yet not us. (Have you ever read Charles Lamb's essay, "Witches, and Other Night-Fears"? He has some interesting things to say on the subject, and especially the impact of an illustration of the Witch of Endor on him....)


----------



## DragonRhapsody (Dec 18, 2006)

SERIA said:


> I have one more.
> 
> Definition: "ability to create a holographic projection of ones self without the use of technology" (only magic).


 
That would Bi-Location. Where you can be in one place and someone else sees you, physically in another place. It happens in real life. Usually close to death, though.

A lot of things to do with electricity I call "Electromagnetic Fields" where you manipulate all the electrical currents to make lights go on and off or cause printers and computers to go on the fritz.

I actually created a world where it was kinda Xmen, but more genetically altered kinda world-going-to-hell place. And I come up with an entire list of abilities, catagorized into three topics: *Kinesis* - ability to control motion, *Manipulation* - physical manipulation or control over material and *Telepathy* - communication through thought or energy.

It ranges from the basics {empathy, telepathy} to more made up powers {lingua, psionic concealment - going invisible}. I even made up power levels for them, each level has the max of it's abilitiy {ex: psionic concealment has blending in as the first level} and then it has side-effects if the person's power goes on the fritz or if they use too much and it backfires. And to top it off it tells you how much energy is used for this one ability, giving it a low, average, high or extreme classing. ^___^


----------



## scalem X (Dec 18, 2006)

> ndividual moves that erupt BECAUSE of being able to produce enrgy on your hands - dont know the actual name


actually usually you can refer to something by using basic principles:
-What does it concern? (fire/water/light/...)
-What does it look like? (is it an action/something circular/big/small/...)
-Can it be compared with other things? (a composure of two words like: televoting= telephone voting system on television)
-Do the romans/ancient greeck people have a name for it which I can adapt and use like English?

Using this system as I see it: "Manual power coiling"
As in icewind dale the game before casting a heal spell :
vita mortis cariaFor people who know it


----------

